# emails with link



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, 

Just got an email in my gmail inbox. It said I had to confirm that I still wanted emails from TAM and to click a link. It also said that spam laws in my country had changed and that is why I had to update. 

Is this legit? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

CanadianGuy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got an email in my gmail inbox. It said I had to confirm that I still wanted emails from TAM and to click a link. It also said that spam laws in my country had changed and that is why I had to update.
> 
> ...


Hover over the link with your mouse. If you see it's linking you to TAM it's legit. If not it's spam.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Pamvhv said:


> Hover over the link with your mouse. If you see it's linking you to TAM it's legit. If not it's spam.


Also, even if it is from TAM you can go to the control panel there and click that you want to get email from TAM.

I almost never follow a link on that kind of email. I go to the actual site and take care of things.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

CanadianGuy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got an email in my gmail inbox. It said I had to confirm that I still wanted emails from TAM and to click a link. It also said that spam laws in my country had changed and that is why I had to update.
> 
> ...


Canadian laws have changed, and companies need to ask permission to send you emails. I don't recall seeing one from TAM, though. Worth being cautious about.

C


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for your replies everyone. 

CG


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been getting tons of those from all kinds of places asking for confirmation that I want to continue getting emails from them. Including one from TAM.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

This is the legit email that was sent out to all Canadian users or anyone else on a Canadian IP

The law changes tomorrow so we've been warning users early.


> We don’t want to lose you! Canada has a new anti-spam law that may affect our ability to send you information that you may be interested in receiving. To continue to receive emails and other electronic communications containing Honda CBR250R Forum : Honda CBR 250 Forums information, updates, newsletters, and other promotional materials, please indicate your consent by clicking the button below.
> 
> If you cannot view the button, you can consent by clicking here
> If you do not provide your consent to receive this information, including newsletters and promotional materials, you may still receive certain administrator and notification messages about your account if your account is currently set to receive these messages. You may withdraw your consent at any time and change your communication preferences by using the unsubscribe link.


KN Community Support


----------

